# ATAA Forging Ahead



## waza1960 (21 September 2017)

It is a little over two years since I have posted here. Why did I stop and lurk here occasionally without posting? It is hard to say maybe I just needed a break.
I am still trading and am as busy as ever. I joined the board of the ATAA and within a few weeks, I became the National President. I have always supported the ATAA considering they are trying to promote learning and education of T/A for the benefit of their members. This is in contrast to the many vested interests trying to extract money from private traders and investors.
I have spent too much time this year on ATAA business that has reduced my trading hours. However, I feel we are making progress and are in a better position to assist traders and investors. Therefore, this post is not just hello but also a promotion of the ATAA and the benefits of membership, which I will expand on in subsequent posts.


----------



## CanOz (21 September 2017)

Good to see you again Waza!


----------



## captain black (21 September 2017)

I noticed on the ATAA website that Alan Clement (Helix Trader) was a speaker at a recent Adelaide meetup.  I'm in the country about 250km's from Adelaide and normally need to be dragged kicking and screaming down there (I hate cities) but if Alan is speaking again there it would be worth a trip to catch up with him.


----------



## tech/a (21 September 2017)

Found ATAA like Rotary.

Member of neither
I'm sure they mean well and
Have a place but I think you 
Need to be a type of person 
Who enjoys clubby things.


----------



## captain black (21 September 2017)

tech/a said:


> Need to be a type of person
> Who enjoys clubby things.




Lol.

The wife has explicit instructions to whack me over the back of the head with a lump of 4 by 2 if I ever consider joining a golf club or bowls club


----------



## waza1960 (21 September 2017)

tech/a said:


> Found ATAA like Rotary.
> 
> Member of neither
> I'm sure they mean well and
> ...



I understand where your coming from I 'm not a club person either. I don't like club food and you'll never find me in a bowls club or golf club! I guess the chapter meetings can give off that vibe!


----------



## waza1960 (21 September 2017)

I recall there is always debate about T/A education, some will say why spend money on education when you can learn everything you need on the net. While this is fundamentally true, some of us myself included would prefer structured education. Over the last few months, I have been working on educational offerings for our members.


*Exclusive, specialised T/A education now offered to members by the ATAA*

The ATAA has engaged with reputable education providers to provide the opportunity for members to undertake education and training in the Technical Analysis. These courses will be rolled out over the next few months and will range from comprehensive entry level training in the basics, to high level specialised training in subjects such as systems trading.

By offering a range of course material that covers a wide spectrum of techniques and disciplines, we are aiming to allow members to gain a thorough understanding of technical analysis.  Depending on your ambitions and requirements, you will be in a position to progress from a thorough understanding of the foundations of technical analysis through to advanced techniques.

The courses are designed to provide high quality education to members at a price that is considered fair value.  It is not our intention to use them as a revenue source to the organisation and for that reason, they are offered fundamentally on a cost recovery basis.


----------



## tech/a (22 September 2017)

Its been the aim of the ATAA all along.

Personally after 23 yrs of technical trading.
90% of what is relevant in any form technically is of no *PRACTICAL* use to anyone who
wants to have a trading business full or part time.

When you boil it down its simply a buy and selling business.
Buy at low pricing sell at high pricing or sell at high pricing and buy back at lower pricing.
Run as a business--Risk and management.

So the task for the discretionary technical trader is to identify building to Momentum (Watch lists)
Initial momentum (Breakouts) and Continuing Momentum--trading.
There is very little relevant in T/A to these 3.
VSA,GAPS,PATTERNS.

For Systematic traders its very similar but needing to find repeatable trading setups and exits
to formulate a system which has enough information in its development to be able to implement
with confidence. Again constantly monitoring your business for chinks in your chosen proven
method.

Rather than Ramping it up by educating everything known in the T/A world
My view is it should be dumbed down!


----------



## Tisme (22 September 2017)

tech/a said:


> Its been the aim of the ATAA all along.
> 
> Personally after 23 yrs of technical trading.
> 90% of what is relevant in any form technically is of no *PRACTICAL* use to anyone who
> ...




Get people who lose sight of the goal in automation. They get so wrapped up in elegant processes inbetween they forget it's data in and information out to achieve a desirable result.


----------



## rb250660 (22 September 2017)

Whats wrong with joining a bowls club? Me and a bunch of mates joined one when I was 18 to drink the $1.30 10 ounce beers ($1.70 at the pub at the time). The club soon got a bit annoyed we didn't roll so two of our mates (brothers) began playing to keep our memberships and some time later they became Australian junior champions. I **** you not!



captain black said:


> I noticed on the ATAA website that Alan Clement (Helix Trader) was a speaker at a recent Adelaide meetup.  I'm in the country about 250km's from Adelaide and normally need to be dragged kicking and screaming down there (I hate cities) but if Alan is speaking again there it would be worth a trip to catch up with him.




I have a lot of respect for Alan and how he operates. Found him to be a good guy and have hired him to do some coding for me too. Very good guy to work with.


----------



## waza1960 (24 September 2017)

rb250660 said:


> Whats wrong with joining a bowls club? Me and a bunch of mates joined one when I was 18 to drink the $1.30 10 ounce beers ($1.70 at the pub at the time). The club soon got a bit annoyed we didn't roll so two of our mates (brothers) began playing to keep our memberships and some time later they became Australian junior champions. I **** you not!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a lot of respect for Alan and how he operates. Found him to be a good guy and have hired him to do some coding for me too. Very good guy to work with.



 Alan is a great guy very approachable.He is on the board too and organising the 2018 National Conference https://www.facebook.com/events/1471432809615723:xyxthumbs


----------



## captain black (24 September 2017)

waza1960 said:


> Alan is a great guy very approachable.




He's been a great contributor to the new Amibroker forums too.


----------



## HelixTrader (25 September 2017)

Thanks for all the kind words guys.

As a side note, the slide packs and/or recording of my talks are usually made available on the ATAA website (along with those of all the other ATAA speakers). 
https://ataa.asn.au/resources/contribution-library/by-accession-listing

Just having access to that library is worth the membership fee in my view. It's a great resource.


----------



## captain black (25 September 2017)

Welcome to ASF Alan and thanks again for your contribution to the new Amibroker forum.


----------

